# 93 Ford Ranger A/C problem



## robcourtis (Jun 14, 2010)

1993 Ford Ranger XLT 4x4 , 3.0 V6

the clutch on the A/C compressor keeps kicking in and out even when the A/C is not on. when it engages it puts enough load on the motor to affect the RPMs.

what would cause this? is the compressor shot? or is it maybe some problem electricly? i unpluged the wiring to the compressor and the problem stopped.


any thoughts?? 


thanks


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Air conditioner compressor should be on when defrost is on. This is to help clear windows. If the compressor is on constant or intermittant, regardless of where the control is set, you most likely have an electrical problem.


----------

